# Legends Awake - Out Now!



## Plucky Novice (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi all,

It's been three years in the making but Legends Awake, my first novel is finally here! 







Alone in an unfamiliar world, fourteen year old Peran is suffering from amnesia.  With society still consumed by a decades-old war and the ancient sorcery of the Stoneborn warriors, he finds refuge in an academy of combat and survival. But Peran struggles to fit in and when he defeats opponents beyond his skill, fellow students begin to suspect his extraordinary abilities, leaving even his friends to wonder who -- or what -- he really is.

When out testing their skills, his dorm-mate falls victim to a coffin-mouth viper and only the Elin Shard can save him. Peran sets out to find the magical artefact but to succeed against the legendary predators he encounters, he must first confront his true identity.

You can find out more at my website Home | AlexStilesLegends and today, one of the book's characters has a guest post at "Books, Occupation... Magic!" book blogger website which you can check out here: kirstyes

Grab your copy here: 

UK: Legends Awake: The First Book Of Legends (The Books Of Legends) eBook: Stiles, Alex: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
US: Amazon.com: Legends Awake: The First Book Of Legends (The Books Of Legends) eBook: Stiles, Alex: Kindle Store

Thanks,

PN


----------



## The Judge (Oct 1, 2020)

Ooh, I remember sticking my oar in with your draft blurb for this!  It reads really well, and the cover is very good.  (I daresay your YA readers will fixate on the boy, but I love the misty-looking trees!)  I like the title, too.  A good job all round.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Droflet (Oct 1, 2020)

All the best of luck with it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 1, 2020)

Nice cover.


----------



## Bren G (Oct 1, 2020)

Cover looks amazing Alex! I can't wait to read it.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 1, 2020)

My hopes for your great success, congratulations!

K2


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 1, 2020)

Definitely an... er... stylish cover....  (Joking apart, it does look good.)

Best of luck with the book.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 1, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Parson (Oct 1, 2020)

Really good cover and blurb! Snagged and will take a run at a Fantasy book for the first time in a long time.


----------



## JJewel (Oct 1, 2020)

Good luck and well done


----------



## Plucky Novice (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind comments


----------

